# donut



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i mentioned to a few members on SM awhile ago that i'll be getting a new girl 

i got a new baby sister for my Joanie a few weeks ago; Donut

shes a 9 month old girl that i adopted from a show breeder, she was keeping her to show but shes too small (3.5 pounds)

she has some relatives on SM too









heres some pics

when i first brought her home








i cut out her tearstains the next day









she got a puppycut that week


























both playing in beanie bag









joanie running









pretty bad photo of them together









im my lap in the car after a day at the beach


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

So sweet!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She is a little darling. I can't believe how tiny she is and those big eyes. Droool.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

they're both so cute, makes me want to get another maltese.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> She is a little darling. I can't believe how tiny she is and those big eyes. Droool.[/B]


ooops ~ i forgot to say 

THANK YOU to Charmaine for all of your help and info during the whole decision making


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is ADORABLE!!!! Congratulations


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome. They are both just "toooooo cute".


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*She is just precious!!!

I love the picture where she is sitting like a bear!!! Adorable!!

You will be having some good loving with 2 malts!!!








*


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

She is TOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!! Just adorable!! Congratulations!
Jess


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

She is Adorable!!





















Who did you get her from?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is she from the same breeder you got Jongee from? They look alike!

What a cutie!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, she is just a little charm! How cute! Makes me want to cut
Cosy's hair too. Both of your babies are darling. I hope you share
more pics often!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What a DARLING face she has!







So tiny, so cute and
what beautiful big eyes! I just want to







her!



[attachment=11902:attachment]


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Donut is so adorable! I just love her big eyes and cute little compact square body. She is so cute and it looks like Joanie loves her also.

My Lexi is from the same breeder and at 9 months she was 3.4 lbs and she is still 3.4 lbs wtih sometimes fluctuating between 3.4 to 3.6 lbs at 1.25 years of age. I just love my Lexi so much. Thanks for sharing such adorable pics.

Susan & my furkidz in NJ

i mentioned to a few members on SM awhile ago that i'll be getting a new girl 
i got a new baby sister for my Joanie a few weeks ago; Donut

shes a 9 month old girl that i adopted from a show breeder, she was keeping her to show but shes too small (3.5 pounds)

she has some relatives on SM too









heres some pics

when i first brought her home

i cut out her tearstains the next day


she got a puppycut that week





both playing in beanie bag


joanie running


pretty bad photo of them together


im my lap in the car after a day at the beach


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*hehehe Another "food" name, Donut is cute as cute can be. I bet she is really enjoying her "big" sister's company.

Love her eyes, so expressive.

enJOY!
Melanie

PS Charmy did you name her? Jellybean, Cookie, Donut?
*


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

hehe thanks everybody,









nope, i didnt get donut from the same breeder as jong-ee (aka joanie), i got her from Susie Pham of chalet de maltese in WV

shes the small puppy thats available on the front page







i guess the website isnt updated yet

Lady's mom >> yeah, i was pretty surprised when i first got donut and saw that both of them looked pretty similar


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is so beautiful, they both are... 

Oh I can't wait to get my girl..











Andrea~


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> PS Charmy did you name her? Jellybean, Cookie, Donut?
> [/B][/size][/B]


hahhahah no she didnt









me and my bf loves eating donuts and bagles..we were gonna name her Bagle originally, but decided on donut instead


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Donut is definetly on the list of names I would use. I do love those food names - Waffle, Cookie, Jellybean and Cupcake ... Sparkle would have been Jellybean if I knew I was getting her. I named Sparkle for the breeder but then she became mine







and I kept the name.

Other names I will use .. Poptart, Timbit, Mushee (japanese ice cream treats), Skittles ... hehehe...


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't see a bad photo anywhere! How cute Donut is! I love the name!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

they are so adorable!!!!
loved donut's cute big eyes!!


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

OMG your babies are absolutely PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I just want to give her a big







. Beautiful


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

How very sweet! They are both so beautiful!! Are they getting along well? Congrats on your new daughter!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

adorable! she is sooo little! those eyes are HUGE and pretty!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Those girls are too cute


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

what a great name, shes tiny but beautiful


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Mee,
I'm so glad to see you posting again and I love the photos of your two babies. Welcome to little Donut!!! Keep those beautiful photos coming.....


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Donut is _precious_, and so is your other furball







Congratulations









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

gotta love that Chalet face...of course im partial! haha


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

She is so cute and precious. I would love another little girl. Smaller than Belle. Belle isnit overly large 7.2 ozs but I would like a smaller female. How did you go about fi8nding her? I love the pictures of your Babies.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

She is a doll!! I can't get over her huge expressive eyes! Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's so tiny & adorable.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Donut is a doll.







Love her expressive eyes!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mee she is just precious














Lamby wants her to come and play,she is tired of her brothers


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

just adorable! i want another!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

adorable


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Both your babies are precious


----------

